
Securely Sending Emails Using Client Side JavaScript - Immortalin
https://blog.dotnetframework.org/2016/02/02/send-email-via-client-side-javascript/
======
al2o3cr
The author's definition of "secure" doesn't match up with mine: "oh, if you
don't want to send your SMTP credentials to the client just give them to us
and we'll keep them safe, pinky swear".

